# Ubuntu 9.10 Can't install lm-sensor



## Cattrance (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

Need to work out my CPU temp, amoung other things but when I type: Sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, I recieve this: E: Package lm-sensors has no installation candidate.

And I get E: couldn't find package acpi for acpi install. Does this mean I'm missing a few files (if so how do I get them exactly?)

Also I noticed my fans are not running (its a dell latitude) and I think this is somehow related,

Thanks for your help,

Cat

EDIT: also noticed that I can't connect to a hidden WPA connection the option simply isn't there... um.. can I get WPA?


----------



## Cattrance (Feb 3, 2010)

oop! worked it out, though still no idea on the WPA hidden connection though


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Can you post how you fixed it so that others can learn and try the things you did if they have the same problem.


----------



## Cattrance (Feb 3, 2010)

Well was just missing a few files so I just went into synaptic package manager and hit reload... just didn't occur to me before


----------

